
GitHub as a free blogging platform with paywall functionality - a1a
https://stevetabernacle.github.io/
======
thatcat
this is awesome.

It seems to use openpgp.js to decrypt your content stored as ciphertext on
github. [0] direct link to the protected page, pw: poor-password [1]

[0][https://github.com/SteveTabernacle/SteveTabernacle.github.io...](https://github.com/SteveTabernacle/SteveTabernacle.github.io/blob/master/data/protected/data0.txt)
[1][https://stevetabernacle.github.io/blog/paywall-proof-of-
conc...](https://stevetabernacle.github.io/blog/paywall-proof-of-concept/)

